# ATTENTION: ALL CHUKAR HUNTERS



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I drew a Bighorn Sheep tag this year for the Stansbury Unit. The boundary includes Stansbury Mountains, the Cedar Mountains, Stansbury Island and Lakeside Mountain. If oneone has seen a big ram on or within one of these areas, please PM me the info. I will pay you back the best that I can. Also, while hiking around the last few weeks. I have been hearing a lot of birds clucking. Looks like a lot made it through the winter. :mrgreen: 

Thanks, Koby


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

You might want to PM prooutdoors. I know he has done alot of work transplanting sheep in that unit and has alot of knowledge on the sheep and their movements in that unit. Does that unit include the Newfoundland mountains? If it does I might be able to help you out.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I heard that all the big rams out there are now Lion sh*t. -)O(-


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I have already contacted Bart. He has and will be a big help but I could use all the available info. that I can get my hands on. The New Foundland mountains have their own unit for sheep.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Thats what I thought but I wasn't sure. I chase coyotes out there I see this ram just about everytime I go. Good luck on your hunt.


----------

